# R&B Kennel Don Staff



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [260433] :: R&B KENNEL DON STAFF


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Aw, man. He's beautiful. You guys still have Torque out there?


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> Aw, man. He's beautiful. You guys still have Torque out there?


yes torque is still here on the yard.


----------



## ndnprncs16 (Dec 10, 2008)

All I can say is WOW! Those pics are awesome!!! :roll:


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

very nice looking dogs


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

nice dogs I just have to say it though can I see a pic of the tattoo on your back?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Looking Dogs !


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> nice dogs I just have to say it though can I see a pic of the tattoo on your back?


Awsome daogs but Im with them:rofl::rofl: Would love to see the tatt


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

He is not finish yet


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice Tat. GORGEOUS dogs man!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow!!! LOVING THE DOGS! and great tattoo..


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I love its you'll have to update when its finished


----------

